# :: قاعات الأسرة :: > قاعة الأسرة > الديكور >  مفروشات من إيكيا Ikea

## أنفـــــال



----------


## أم أحمد

ايه الحلاوة دي بقي
كده يا انفال تصوري بيتنا وتذيعيه هنا :: 
مجموعة جميلة بجد يا قمر اوي
انا بحب اوي شغل ايكيا
ولما بروح هناك ببقي مش عاوزة اروح بيتنا هههههه
بعتبره يوم فسحة 
تسلم ايدك يا قمر

----------


## حمادو

أنا لسه كنت فى ايكيا من يومين بالظبط  :Girl (12): 
بصراحة بالرغم من بساطة التصميمات فيه
إلا أن لها طابع خاص ولمسة سحرية
وعلى رأى أم أحمد باعتبر خروجه ايكيا يوم فسحه
 :Girl (12): 


مفروشات جميلة, وإضاءة رائعة جدا 
وحلوة قوى فكره المكتبة الصغيرة اللى على الحيطا ورا السرير





تسلم ايديكي 
تحياتى أختى العزيزة

----------


## amak_77

رائعة اوي الديكورات 
ذوق رائع سلمت يداكي

----------


## emerald

السلام عليكم ..

جميييل يا انفال ..
ايكيا لها استايلها الخاص .. الي يخليكِ تشعري بالراحة وعدم التكلف .. 
وبالنسبة ليا أحلى حاجة في ايكيا  غير طابعها الخاص الالوان .. اروح هنا اشتري حاجات ملونة خداديات والحفة واضواء وفرشات صغيرة صناديق من كرتون ههههه  ::$: الشئ المفضل عندي .. بتغير شكل الغرفة بالكااااااامل ..

تسلمي يا انفال .. حقيقي الصور رائعة وكل صورة فيها فكرة جديدة ..

بارك الله فيكِ.

----------


## أنفـــــال

أم أحمد .. حمادو .. أماك .. إميرالد .. 
شكرا لمروركم .. 
عن نفسي باحب ايكيا جدا جدا .. و طريقة عرضهم في معارضهم رائعة .. 
و اول ما بييجي الكتالوج بتاع السنة الجديدة .. باحفظه صم .. !
كتالوج 2008 طلع في أول سبتمبر الماضي .. و لو عرفت اجيب منه حاجات ان شاء الله هاجيب لكم.

----------


## قلب مصر

البساطة والذوق الرقيق كل المفروشات تتسم بالصفتين دول
أنفال ذوقك جميل في الإختيار  :f:

----------


## الدكتورة نسيبة

ما شاء الله كلهم حلوين جدااا

حاولت افضل واحدة على واحدة معرفتش بصراحة

تسلم ايدك ياقمر

----------


## أنفـــــال

قلب مصر .. دكتورة نسيبة ..
مرحباً بكما  :: 
و شكرا لمروركما .

----------

